# Rich dark chocolatey decaf - holy grail or impossible dream??



## Hebrich (Jul 18, 2016)

I've been searching for the above for the last couple of months (almost always drink decaf - I know, I know - but can't do much caffeine at all). Making fine shots with my Rocket Appartamento/Eureka Mignon II set-up, and drink espresso and flat whites, but haven't managed to find the ideal beans yet. Would ideally like to find a bean I could use for both. Favourite was Coffee Compass Guatemala Finca El Triangulo but it's been sold out for weeks. Regular order is the Roastery's Guatemala decaf, which is also good but I'd like something a bit bigger. I know that's a challenge with decaf but wondered if anyone out there had found some beans that match my taste...?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Richard at Coffee Compass....ring or email them from the website. I often buy a decaf which matches your description but it is not for sale on the site. He makes it for a cafe in London. Just tell him it is the one David gets and he will know! It is the San Cristobal


----------



## Hebrich (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks David. I'll do that. (Incidentally I told my brother I'd bought coffee from Coffee Compass as he lives nearby - I live up north - my brother popped into see them and said they were really helpful - and great coffee...). Thanks again...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try Coffee Compass Sumatran Swiss water Decaff, I think that will suit you very well.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

One of my stand out coffees of all time was Londiumn decaf

Very much as you describe

The post stirred my desire to order some and I note they no longer have them. Sorry if I raised you hopes


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Try Coffee Compass Sumatran Swiss water Decaff, I think that will suit you very well.


I did, and it's nowhere near as nice as a good Guatemalan. I got 500g which I'm reluctantly going through.

I really like the CO2 Jalapa from James Gourmet. It was really fresh and wonderful aroma and taste.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

les24preludes said:


> I did, and it's nowhere near as nice as a good Guatemalan. I got 500g which I'm reluctantly going through.
> 
> I really like the CO2 Jalapa from James Gourmet. It was really fresh and wonderful aroma and taste.


I just got a Mazzer Mini grinder and Gaggia Classic to replace my DeLonghi/Dualit setup which was pressurised. This has changed by view of the CC Sumatran, which is tasting quite interesting with milk. I've now run out of the James Guatemalan, so can't directly compare that. I'm going to order some more since I enjoyed it so much with my previous setup. It was very freshly roasted and tasted great even with an inferior grind.


----------

